# Anyone have success using Front Mount Blowers on Ag Tractors?



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

We are around 90% residential base for snow removal. Most of our driveways are 3 car that taper into a 1-2 at the end of the driveway; hardly any straight driveways. Most of the tapers are gradual; however they still exist.

I know most of the Ag guys run inverted blowers on the back; but my thinking is that a front mount blower would provide better field of sight especially when considering the curved/tapered edges of the driveways; as opposed to a blower on the back.

Also, considering a tractor in the 40-60 hp range. Most of our snowfalls are between 2-5 inches of light snow. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

hansenslawncare;1703725 said:


> We are around 90% residential base for snow removal. Most of our driveways are 3 car that taper into a 1-2 at the end of the driveway; hardly any straight driveways. Most of the tapers are gradual; however they still exist.
> 
> I know most of the Ag guys run inverted blowers on the back; but my thinking is that a front mount blower would provide better field of sight especially when considering the curved/tapered edges of the driveways; as opposed to a blower on the back.
> 
> ...


I have used both and prefer the inverted. The inverted allows you better overall vision and safety factor while moving forward which is important as you / if you are on the roadways. We clear numerous driveways as you described with the inverted blowers and they just follow you along with no issues and actually clear them easier and better than a front mounted blower or plow.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Herm Witte;1703745 said:


> I have used both and prefer the inverted. The inverted allows you better overall vision and safety factor while moving forward which is important as you / if you are on the roadways. We clear numerous driveways as you described with the inverted blowers and they just follow you along with no issues and actually clear them easier and better than a front mounted blower or plow.


Thank you for the response. So even with the driveways narrowing/tapering in you haven't had problems? I understand pulling it with you would definitely follow in the direction you're turning; but I would think maneuvering a device from the front instead of the back would be easier.

Also, this equipment would be operated by an employee, competent, but lets face it; not as cautious (typically) as the owner.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i have a GC2610 Massey set up with a 51" rear mount blower. i like having the blower on the back because i get to leave the bucket on in case i have to knock something down or move a bank around (not that the GC will move a very big bank). Having to look backwards all the time kinda sucks though!


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1703778 said:


> Having to look backwards all the time kinda sucks though!


This is something that I'm looking into as well. For us, to pull up to a drive and move forward blowing the snow would be great, I think. Backing into side roads, etc. not a problem. But driving forward and blowing the snow would seem great.

Also, this will be used 100% residential; as we use trucks on our commercial sites. In the case it would be needed for commercial; they're small lots, 3/4 acre and less. And if anything, would be used for push backs/blowing piles back; but that would be rate at best.

So...with this machine in mind for 100% residential, would a 40-60 hp tractor with a front mount blower be productive enough? Our routes are tight already. Drive time between most homes are 30-60 seconds. A few are longer but at least 80% fall into the 30-60 second range.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

remember a tractor will only move 15-20mph so that could add drive time.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1703803 said:


> remember a tractor will only move 15-20mph so that could add drive time.


Very true I've been thinking about that. Most of my travel time (about 90%) is spent driving from house to house on neighborhood streets where our plow trucks are driving within that speed range. Occasionally we'll hop onto a busier thorough street; but like I stated earlier our routes are tight with little drive time.

With this in mind, it would seem like a good option to go with the tractor.

Any more thoughts or am I wrong on this???


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i have friends that lived in montreal canada, and thats all the companies up there used in the complexes were tractors with blowers…though they were mostly rear mount pull style blowers. I think if you want to be able to pull your trucks off to just do commercial and you have someone reliable to run around with the tractor during the storm, you should make out with using a tractor and blower setup


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1703839 said:


> i have friends that lived in montreal canada, and thats all the companies up there used in the complexes were tractors with blowers…though they were mostly rear mount pull style blowers. I think if you want to be able to pull your trucks off to just do commercial and you have someone reliable to run around with the tractor during the storm, you should make out with using a tractor and blower setup


I'm thinking it would work good as well. Just wondering why more people choose inverted than front mount? I know that some tractors, the rear pto is more powerful so that could be a factor. But I've read on the Kubotas that the mid pto is the opposite of other brands???

Anyone have information on this?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

hansenslawncare;1703759 said:


> Thank you for the response. So even with the driveways narrowing/tapering in you haven't had problems? I understand pulling it with you would definitely follow in the direction you're turning; but I would think maneuvering a device from the front instead of the back would be easier.
> 
> Also, this equipment would be operated by an employee, competent, but lets face it; not as cautious (typically) as the owner.


You don't maneuver, you just back up, drop, and drive. You maneuver with a front mount blower. As far as employees operating go, you're in business, make sure the employee is competent. Finally, in response to TPC's comment regarding looking backwards sucks, when plowing or blowing snow in residential 50% is going forward and 50% of the time is going backwards. So take it from there. I don't know about you, but when I don't look when going backwards I hit stuff. Just ask my employees.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

hansenslawncare;1704043 said:


> I'm thinking it would work good as well. Just wondering why more people choose inverted than front mount? I know that some tractors, the rear pto is more powerful so that could be a factor. But I've read on the Kubotas that the mid pto is the opposite of other brands???
> 
> Anyone have information on this?


cheaper and easier to find used. a front mount for a 40-50hp tractor is going to be 5g's… a rear mount you can probably pick up lightly used for 3gs


----------



## RWK in WI (Mar 29, 2003)

A front mount blower is usually made to fit only one brand and often one size / model tractor. A rear blower is universal fit. If you decide to change tractors or need a substitute for a breakdown - - - 
Just something to consider.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

I used a Toolcat and blower for 3 years doing resi's... about 50 in a 6-7 hr route, and approx half were either bigger or longer than a standard 3 car. Sold my business last spring, but to this day I still regret not going with the tractor/inverted combo right out of the gate. I started with the Toolcat because it was an easy winter lease and the blower was cheaper/more readily available than an inverted... Always planned to grow it into a tractor setup but just never got to a position (mostly due to summer) where I was comfortable spending the money.

Biggest problem for me with the blower on the front was pushing snow up to the garage door. Light fluffy stuff was no problem, heavy wet stuff that didn't "flow" through the blower as well sucked. If you didn't go slow enough and really let the blower clear out it made more work for the shovelers to clean across the garage. I did have a number of side-facing garages, horseshoe fronts, etc... that didn't have that problem, but an inverted works just as well in those situations.

Front mount on an ag tractor is going to be a little tough to maneuver in tight spots. If you have any horseshoes tight inside corners are going to be tough. With the 4-wheel steer on the toolcat I had some drives where it was beneficial to turn across the front of the garage. I could do that and only leave about a 6 x 6 triangle in the corner... no chance of doing that with a front-mount on an ag tractor. No need with an inverted.

Not as important, but still a factor is that way more drives slope up to house/down to street compared to sloping down to the house. In deeper snow or when it's slick it's easier to start at the top and blow down, rather than blow/push uphill. I had a couple steeper drives where I would really struggle 2-3 times per season. Would have been a piece of cake with an inverted.

If/when I decide to get back into it an inverted will be first choice, toolcat would be next. After blowing drives with the toolcat I'd never go back to plowing resi's.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

mnlefty;1704317 said:


> I used a Toolcat and blower for 3 years doing resi's... about 50 in a 6-7 hr route, and approx half were either bigger or longer than a standard 3 car. Sold my business last spring, but to this day I still regret not going with the tractor/inverted combo right out of the gate. I started with the Toolcat because it was an easy winter lease and the blower was cheaper/more readily available than an inverted... Always planned to grow it into a tractor setup but just never got to a position (mostly due to summer) where I was comfortable spending the money.
> 
> Biggest problem for me with the blower on the front was pushing snow up to the garage door. Light fluffy stuff was no problem, heavy wet stuff that didn't "flow" through the blower as well sucked. If you didn't go slow enough and really let the blower clear out it made more work for the shovelers to clean across the garage. I did have a number of side-facing garages, horseshoe fronts, etc... that didn't have that problem, but an inverted works just as well in those situations.
> 
> ...


Great post and thank you for the response. Okay, with the front mount, I've never considered pushing too much towards the garage door, thus creating more work for shovelers; great point to consider.

What about a Provonost (spelling)? This way I'm still blowing the snow before I'm driving on it... Also, I do not have any horseshoe/circle driveways. Just straight and tapered drives.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Provanost aka puma. I have a 64" and only used it once but it worked great


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

The Pronovost PXPl is quite pricey. Ask blowerman, he has used both. Read through the "Switching to blowing" thread in the Heavy Equipment section, many if not all of your questions and concerns have already been addressed by folk much more knowledgible than I am in that thread.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

hansenslawncare;1703792 said:


> This is something that I'm looking into as well. For us, to pull up to a drive and move forward blowing the snow would be great, I think. Backing into side roads, etc. not a problem. But driving forward and blowing the snow would seem great.
> 
> Also, this will be used 100% residential; as we use trucks on our commercial sites. In the case it would be needed for commercial; they're small lots, 3/4 acre and less. And if anything, would be used for push backs/blowing piles back; but that would be rate at best.
> 
> So...with this machine in mind for 100% residential, would a 40-60 hp tractor with a front mount blower be productive enough? Our routes are tight already. Drive time between most homes are 30-60 seconds. A few are longer but at least 80% fall into the 30-60 second range.


You would still have to back out of the driveway. I


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

If your'e gonna use a front mount blower consider getting yourself a 12-14' pull plow like an Ebling or Short Iron and pull the snow in one or two passes out to the road, turn around, and then blow that concise pile into the yard. That seems much quicker than however many passes it would take to blow out the entire drive with the 5-6' front mount blower you would have on most 40-60hp tractors. 

I think a tractor that size should have little trouble pulling a plow of that size in a residential setting especially if equipped with loaded turf tires. 

Plus this might make the machine much more useable on your small to med-small commercial lots as well should you ever need it to fill in or help your trucks.

Just an idea if you want to go with the front mount blower.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Herm Witte;1704676 said:


> The Pronovost PXPl is quite pricey. Ask blowerman, he has used both. Read through the "Switching to blowing" thread in the Heavy Equipment section, many if not all of your questions and concerns have already been addressed by folk much more knowledgible than I am in that thread.


Thanks. I've read the thread before, good read. The only point it doesn't address for me (at least I think) is the tapered driveways. That's why I'm assuming a front mount would be better.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1704741 said:


> You would still have to back out of the driveway. I


Very true...however the snow wouldn't be driven on first; unless I went with the Provonost.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

wislxer;1704759 said:


> If your'e gonna use a front mount blower consider getting yourself a 12-14' pull plow like an Ebling or Short Iron and pull the snow in one or two passes out to the road, turn around, and then blow that concise pile into the yard. That seems much quicker than however many passes it would take to blow out the entire drive with the 5-6' front mount blower you would have on most 40-60hp tractors.
> 
> I think a tractor that size should have little trouble pulling a plow of that size in a residential setting especially if equipped with loaded turf tires.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! Actually, I have a 16' Short Iron on a Chevy 1 Ton. Works great but the problem is still having a pile of snow at the end of the drive...a snow blower would solve that as opposed to using a front plow to push it into the driveway.

At the same time I'm wondering if dragging it out, then blowing it would be that much quicker? The whole point of the blower is to handle the material once, not twice. Correct??? And, couldn't a 40-60 HP tractor handle closer to a 7' blower on the front?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

hansenslawncare;1704894 said:


> Very true...however the now wouldn't be driven on first; unless I went with the Provonost.


Yeah I would go inverted. I would rather pull the snow out with me than push it along blowing. Back up the drive drop blower at garage door and pull out.

If you go to a larger tractor you can get a spinning seat lol.

Inverters are much much faster. I would be worried about an employee dropping into a ditch or taking a mail box out when backing out of a driveway


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Richard, an apparent important issue for you is the ability of a front mounted blower to clear before driving over the snow. I am curious why that is so important to you when you already are using pull plows and obviously driving over the snow first. Many good comments have been made in response to your original question / concern and I can offer no more. The inverted blowers are working great for us. Best wishes in your decision making process.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Herm Witte;1705032 said:


> Richard, an apparent important issue for you is the ability of a front mounted blower to clear before driving over the snow. I am curious why that is so important to you when you already are using pull plows and obviously driving over the snow first. Many good comments have been made in response to your original question / concern and I can offer no more. The inverted blowers are working great for us. Best wishes in your decision making process.


Good question. My rationale is that the whole purpose of using an Ag Tractor set up is to be the most efficient. If I had a blower that can blow snow from the start...then why drive over it? Wouldn't that slow me down some? Maybe I'm thinking into this a little too much. I just want to be sure from a financial perspective, that all questions are answered before I pull the trigger.

Also, the pull plow was a test of sorts, as to whether I needed a Provonost/or front mounter blower, or strictly an inverted blower.

I appreciate all the questions/suggestions. It's making me think through the process more.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

hansenslawncare;1704892 said:


> Thanks. I've read the thread before, good read. The only point it doesn't address for me (at least I think) is the tapered driveways. That's why I'm assuming a front mount would be better.


I can't say with certainty because I have basically no practical experience with the inverted, but I believe it will actually handle the tapered drives better. As I mentioned before, even my toolcat with tight turning radius had trouble with inside turns on a horseshoe... imagine blowing the right edge of a drive and turning right at the same time... to keep the blower on the very edge of the snowbank sometimes you end up running the rear wheels over the bank. If I'm not making sense, just think of how a semi or truck and trailer can pinch on the inside of a turn if you don't take the turn wide enough.

With an inverted, they are close enough to the back wheels that you never run into that situation. They will follow the edge much better than a blower out in front of your turning wheels.

When I mentioned side garages earlier, a handful of them were the only ones where I would possibly prefer having a front mount, as a few of them were easier to just go straight on past the garage, basically blowing right to where a plow would push to. If all of your drives are straight there's nothing that will top an inverted.

If you're preference is more of a mid-size tractor in the 50-60 hp range take note of Razor in the "switching" thread. He runs that size tractor with a 80 or 82" inverted and seems to really do well with them. If the route is dense enough, and close enough to the shop that a few extra MPH in road speed won't matter greatly I would lean towards a setup that size myself, and get a hydrostatic tractor rather than a powered shuttle. Just one more thing a bit easier for employees to run.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

mnlefty;1705202 said:


> I can't say with certainty because I have basically no practical experience with the inverted, but I believe it will actually handle the tapered drives better. As I mentioned before, even my toolcat with tight turning radius had trouble with inside turns on a horseshoe... imagine blowing the right edge of a drive and turning right at the same time... to keep the blower on the very edge of the snowbank sometimes you end up running the rear wheels over the bank. If I'm not making sense, just think of how a semi or truck and trailer can pinch on the inside of a turn if you don't take the turn wide enough.
> 
> With an inverted, they are close enough to the back wheels that you never run into that situation. They will follow the edge much better than a blower out in front of your turning wheels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. I'll look at Razor in that thread.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

hansenslawncare;1704892 said:


> Thanks. I've read the thread before, good read. The only point it doesn't address for me (at least I think) is the tapered driveways. That's why I'm assuming a front mount would be better.


I'm sure most of the inverted blower guys have used their machines in many different shaped drives, they just didn't describe every angle....
There is a reason I sold my pxpl and it wasn't for financial; Herm has also seen and tried a/my pxpl on the tv145, did he buy one over a inverted? Nope.

Just get the inverted on a tractor and you'll never regret the decision!


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Find one works well on a TV 149.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I went with an Inverted blower from Normand, because I took the advice of the veterans. Do I think a front mounted, pto blower has it's place? Yes, it does. But I would only consider it for doing driveways where you need to place snow in very specific areas. We have about 40 driveways, where snow placement is kinda critical, the only issue I have experienced with the inverted so far, is that sometimes, due to the angle of the drive in relationship to the garage it can be somewhat difficult to throw snow to the left, while turning left with a right hand turn at the bottom (if that makes any sense). We have been using my 14' Ebling to pull some of the drives down to the road, and I just drive by and blow it away while I am blowing the roads clear. Yes I am blowing the roads too. 

check this video out, notice the time it took from pushing record, getting in the tractor, blowing the drive and shutting the camera off.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I run utility tractors. New holland right now. With a 52 inch blower front mount. Reason for my size with well over 100 drives, single stall to 3-4 stall were required by city to have all walks done. Works great for walks. Thing is I seem to push snow towards the garage door. Work for shovel guys. So if possible I leave about 4 ft space, if room permits I can come in along side garage door and make a pass or I turn out of the straight line run. I am really considering the wacker wl 30 for next year. Small footprint. A larger machine means no sidewalks. My tuck/plows and skids and pushers do all commercial stuff. If there is a better way, faster way, etc i am always open for ideas. Anyone have video of there set ups and reason why you have what you have for the application at hand.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The question of how to deal with snow by the front of garage has been gone over many times. But I'll explain my technique again. Using a mid sized skid loader with 66" or 74" blower we run one pass up middle, one on the right, (or left) backing up to street after those clearings, then one pass up the left blowing snow to the left, as machine gets close to garage we spin shoot and deflector in the direction of travel almost in a scoop fashion to get snow away from garage, then the operator makes a pass going down drive on right side as blower clears snow from housing and shoot. This works great and cuts out drives real nice, but watch a chincy blower wear out every year or two.

Did that all make sense? In a 2-4" dry snow we can work faster than the inverted units. The reason why we don't use skids much: comfort, road speed & 4" plus wet snow. Then the inverted catches up real fast.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

blowerman;1707457 said:


> The question of how to deal with snow by the front of garage has been gone over many times. But I'll explain my technique again. Using a mid sized skid loader with 66" or 74" blower we run one pass up middle, one on the right, (or left) backing up to street after those clearings, then one pass up the left blowing snow to the left, as machine gets close to garage we spin shoot and deflector in the direction of travel almost in a scoop fashion to get snow away from garage, then the operator makes a pass going down drive on right side as blower clears snow from housing and shoot. This works great and cuts out drives real nice, but watch a chincy blower wear out every year or two.
> 
> Did that all make sense? In a 2-4" dry snow we can work faster than the inverted units. The reason why we don't use skids much: comfort, road speed & 4" plus wet snow. Then the inverted catches up real fast.


That's pretty much how I did it with my trackloader and the 6' blower I have for it. But it could only stay at one site. Now that we have multiple associations, our New Holland with the inverted blower is far and away, a better way to go. 
I can be a SERIOUS lowballer with the tractor/blower set up.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

excav8ter;1707472 said:


> I can be a SERIOUS lowballer with the tractor/blower set up.


Once I switched to blowers and wheel loaders with pushers, the "low balling" started. The efficiency of different/new equipment compared to trucks is unreal to some.

Did I mention I bought a new 2013 F350 power stroke this year.... Can you guess what's missing? Yep, a plow. First time in 20 plus years I didn't feel it was worth the money to put a plow on a truck.
I'd rather spend $100,000 plus on something that makes money instead of $5-8k on a plow to watch it rust and pound my truck to a premature death.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

excav8ter;1706340 said:


> I went with an Inverted blower from Normand, because I took the advice of the veterans. Do I think a front mounted, pto blower has it's place? Yes, it does. But I would only consider it for doing driveways where you need to place snow in very specific areas. We have about 40 driveways, where snow placement is kinda critical, the only issue I have experienced with the inverted so far, is that sometimes, due to the angle of the drive in relationship to the garage it can be somewhat difficult to throw snow to the left, while turning left with a right hand turn at the bottom (if that makes any sense). We have been using my 14' Ebling to pull some of the drives down to the road, and I just drive by and blow it away while I am blowing the roads clear. Yes I am blowing the roads too.
> 
> check this video out, notice the time it took from pushing record, getting in the tractor, blowing the drive and shutting the camera off.


Great video. The slope of the drive and tapered width is something I deal with almost 100% of the time at my drives.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

blowerman;1707611 said:


> Once I switched to blowers and wheel loaders with pushers, the "low balling" started. The efficiency of different/new equipment compared to trucks is unreal to some.
> 
> Did I mention I bought a new 2013 F350 power stroke this year.... Can you guess what's missing? Yep, a plow. First time in 20 plus years I didn't feel it was worth the money to put a plow on a truck.
> I'd rather spend $100,000 plus on something that makes money instead of $5-8k on a plow to watch it rust and pound my truck to a premature death.


Yeah good point.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

blowerman;1705283 said:


> I'm sure most of the inverted blower guys have used their machines in many different shaped drives, they just didn't describe every angle....
> There is a reason I sold my pxpl and it wasn't for financial; Herm has also seen and tried a/my pxpl on the tv145, did he buy one over a inverted? Nope.
> 
> Just get the inverted on a tractor and you'll never regret the decision!


Hopefully next year, maybe two years from now.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

My first blower tractor combo was a front mounted blower with a scraper in the back.
Very comfortable low fatigue.
the cost of front mounting a blower is far exceeded by the comfort zone. 

You need a frame mounted to the tractor to properly support the weight of the blower, we also found that we needed to install a nitrogen gas suspension system in the front (just like the big tractors have in the rear).
the whole mount and suspension system together is $$$.

I now have a rear mounted tractor with a scraper in the front.
57 hp at the pto.
My driver performs very well with this setup, the scraper is hydraulic and can open to 9ft.
I also now run a PXPL. After 5 years of using it I still clear snow faster than the inverteds. not by much though. ( just watch your entry into the drive.)But the cost of this blower was 14k
So everything depends on what you want to spend.
I highly suggest you do install nitrogen suspension on the 3 point hitches. My buddy broke his 3 point hitch on his mid size. $$$$.
I also suggest air suspension seat, swivel one if you can. I find this lowers fatigue greatly for us.

Sorry for being long winded ,but i hope this gives you food for thought.
You can email me if you want and i can discuss it further.
tymusic


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

For alcs, what tractor do you run the pxpl on?


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Blowerman,
I run the pxpl on a kubota m108x.
That blower is HEAVY. Does not go on mid size tractors.


----------



## JimFX (Jan 5, 2014)

hansenslawncare;1704473 said:


> Great post and thank you for the response. Okay, with the front mount, I've never considered pushing too much towards the garage door, thus creating more work for shovelers; great point to consider.


I am not quite following this line of thinking so please enlighten me
If you are blowing, what difference does it make to a pile by the garage if one is going forward or backing up? If you are not letting the blower do its thing you get a pile either way.

Or am i missing something?


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

JimFX;1712301 said:


> I am not quite following this line of thinking so please enlighten me
> If you are blowing, what difference does it make to a pile by the garage if one is going forward or backing up? If you are not letting the blower do its thing you get a pile either way.
> 
> Or am i missing something?


Not sure...this is what I was told my someone else who runs blowers on tractors. I do not yet, so I took them at their word.


----------



## JimFX (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahhhhhh, one picture (or video) is indeed worth a thousand words.
Thank you hansenlawncare ..

Inverted meaning 3 point hitch mount yet facing forward.

Of those of you running these, do you use chains? or does 4 wheel drive suffice?
Thanks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Richard, I think we've talked/emailed before. If you're set on the 40-60hp range tractors I can offer some advice on blower selection. I would definitely go with an inverted blower for what you described. 

I have a good friend that setup a JD 3720 (about 40hp) with a Normand E68-220inv Inverted blower. That is a 68" wide pull type blower. It is a PERFECT fit for that tractor, and he is very impressed with it. After seeing his all setup I am thinking of setting one up like it also, and a few other local guys have seen it and are talking about cloning it for next year also. It's quite the nice setup. 

For tractors a little bigger, on the other end of your range, I can tell you about my JD 4720's(about 60hp), I have 3 of them now. Of course I am using Normand N82-260inv blowers on them. Ok, one has a 74" Normand inverted, but that's just because it's what I had in inventory. The 4720's really handle the 82" inverted blowers nicely with about 400 lbs on the front weight bar. 

As for your question about the drives that get wider, we deal with lots of them. Most all of the 3 car wide drives here narrow down to 2 cars wide at the approach. And most of them do it very abruptly. Sometimes they take an extra pass or two backing up at that angle to get into the corner, but it's not hard. And it's much much nicer than trying to use a rear facing or front mount blower. The clean lines and lack of piles at the garage door are the trademarks of the inverted blower. We don't do any sidewalks, so we don't do in front of garages either, we try to stay about 2' from the garage. If I used a front mount blower, or a standard rear facing blower, I would have to go sooooo painfully slow up by the garage door to be sure not to leave any piles. 

Some have suggested a pull plow and blower combo, and I do think those are very great setups also. In fact I'm considering setting one tractor up that way myself. However the tractors that are 100% residential are going to stay with inverted blowers. Inverted is faster/easier. Other combinations of blades/blowers on tractors I setup in the future are going to be more to replace plow trucks, not to replace the dedicated driveway inverted rigs. 

With as busy as this winter has been I haven't got on here much, and I might not catch all the threads. But you can always email or call/text me, my cell is 218-205-7198 if you didn't have it. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. 

-Steve


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone make a good, quality front mount, PTO blower?


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

excav8ter;1714504 said:


> Does anyone make a good, quality front mount, PTO blower?


YES!

Fair Mfg out in South Dakota. They make a twin fan style blower which have more production than the typical auger we see all over the place. They measure in tons per minute vs 100's lbs per minute.

The typical 5ft auger type blower has approx. 5ft auger shoving all that snow into a 16" fan (maybe a little taller). Fair Mfg blower have 2 - 30" blower with a breaker bar (to help draw in snow and break up ice chunks, rocks, etc). So anything that gets to the fan is gone. They handle wet snow and even water. Typical auger just barely spits wet snow out. True, the auger blower works ok, are readily available and lighter (less steel) and that's why we use them

I've seen videos of razor type blowers. Most of those are from Europe or are in Industrial grade equipment like self-propelled, the kind used at airports.

I used to own an 8ft Fair blower mounted on a tractor. Recently traded the blower in for a front mower with auger blower.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

Let me also add --

The PTO on tractors come in 3 different speeds and shaft size. 

The most common is 540rpm. Almost always on the rear from mid-compacts to 100+ hp. I've read where their efficiency goes down above ~85hp.

The larger tractors have 1000rpm and may also be switchable to 540rpm. Both of these are rear mount. There ARE tractors that have 1000rpm as an option on the front, even here in the USA. But you have to go out of the way to find one or buy one new. Some dealers are familar others will give a strange look when you ask. You still have the hood to look over, keep that in mind if getting into delailed & tight areas.

The mid-compacts and front mowers (25hp - 40+) have 2600rpm pto either underneath (middle) or on the front. 

The mounting for a front mower unfortunately is not a 3pt hitch so swapping implements isn't possible without some fabrication involved. 

There are some municipal machines that are basically a cross between a tractor & truck and with a front pto, like a Holder. But I'm not familar and when I saw a very used one they were still pricey

There are also the hydraulic versions, but understand there is a loss of production vs a direct drive.


Some others may have info on other types of pto that I'm not aware of. Again, just figuing that might help answer some of the questions involved as to why there are the different types and what will/won't work.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

Now can someone tell me how an inverted snowblower is better than a non- in deep snow. I understand in 2"-6" or so, I mean in multiple feet or when moving large windrows back.

I see the blower needing to go first (and hopefully being as wide as machine) or use a bucket or V-plow and dig out.

I have used a back-blade on a tractor (120hp & ~16000lb 4wd) and there were places where I would have to turn the blade around and back up to open up the area. Only after could I then turn it back and use the offset to "wing" it over.

Thanks...


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

excav8ter;1714504 said:


> Does anyone make a good, quality front mount, PTO blower?


I don't know about the mid compact size (maybe Stiener?), but there are a few tractors that are bi-directional. Your implement location didn't change, instead just the operator's position.

Ford-NH I believe still makes a few models with this option. ==>
http://agriculture.newholland.com/u...irectional-Tractor/Pages/Loaders_details.aspx

There are some European tractors that have the option of the seat turning around or the whole cab. I think that is great, but a classmate of mine demoed one and said the steering wheel is about the size of a DVD. Then another time the Claas cab was stuck in transport mode so it sat for a couple of days before it was fixed.

It would seem there is a market for a mid-compact (40-70hp) with a front pto/3pt hitch, but alas not yet... or at least not comprable priced one


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

excav8ter;1714504 said:


> Does anyone make a good, quality front mount, PTO blower?


Many blower manufacturers like Lucknow, Smythe welding, Erskine and others offer their own front mount kits. Some, like Provonost, use one of their subsidiaries like Hardy http://www.gohardy.com/english/3pt.html to offer a front mount three point hitch with which you could basically use any three point blower you wanted I suppose.

To the OP. I think if you are looking for for the most efficient, residential only, tractor-blower combo then going the inverted way, as the experts have stated, simply won't be beat by a front mount. If you WANT a front mount to keep your rear PTO and/or 3 pt hitch open for something else like an Ebling or spreader you certainly could go that route and it would likely work out fine for you but , in a residential ONLY setting, will not be as fast or efficient as the inverted would be.

However, I've always thought a machine like this could be a really efficient residential and commercial unit. 




And has Neige has shown you could set up a machine like this, WITH an inverted, and maybe have the best of everything?





Good luck with whatever you pick!


----------



## JimFX (Jan 5, 2014)

2ExploreSnow;1714610 said:


> Now can someone tell me how an inverted snowblower is better than a non- in deep snow. I understand in 2"-6" or so, I mean in multiple feet or when moving large windrows back.
> 
> I see the blower needing to go first (and hopefully being as wide as machine) or use a bucket or V-plow and dig out.
> 
> Thanks...


My question exactly, like in the open when you get multiple feet in a drift.
Of course if we narrow the window to residential, in town, close lots as opposed to a farm driveway .... Defining the criteria of use makes all the difference.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

excav8ter;1714504 said:


> Does anyone make a good, quality front mount, PTO blower?


Ben, Normand has gearboxes available that allow you to put any of their rear facing blowers on the front. The gearboxes reverse the rotation so it spins the correct direction, and reduces the rpm to a safe range for the blower. The tractor just must have a front 3pt/pto. There are a few aftermarket companies that make front 3pt/pto kits for tractors. Here is one http://www.fronthitch.com


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

hansenslawncare;1704898 said:


> That's a great idea! Actually, I have a 16' Short Iron on a Chevy 1 Ton. Works great but the problem is still having a pile of snow at the end of the drive...a snow blower would solve that as opposed to using a front plow to push it into the driveway.
> 
> At the same time I'm wondering if dragging it out, then blowing it would be that much quicker? The whole point of the blower is to handle the material once, not twice. Correct??? And, couldn't a 40-60 HP tractor handle closer to a 7' blower on the front?


Part of the reason for the smaller blower sizes on the front of tractors is because the front axle isn't always rated for the extra weight of some of the bigger blowers.

FYI, Normand makes the front mount blowers for Kioti tractors. 
http://www.kioti.com/products/attachments/snow-removal/


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

IMAGE;1714406 said:


> Hi Richard, I think we've talked/emailed before. If you're set on the 40-60hp range tractors I can offer some advice on blower selection. I would definitely go with an inverted blower for what you described.
> 
> I have a good friend that setup a JD 3720 (about 40hp) with a Normand E68-220inv Inverted blower. That is a 68" wide pull type blower. It is a PERFECT fit for that tractor, and he is very impressed with it. After seeing his all setup I am thinking of setting one up like it also, and a few other local guys have seen it and are talking about cloning it for next year also. It's quite the nice setup.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve,

Yes we've emailed before. Thanks for the response. I'll have to shoot you a call/text here.

Thanks again!


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

IMAGE;1714795 said:


> Ben, Normand has gearboxes available that allow you to put any of their rear facing blowers on the front. The gearboxes reverse the rotation so it spins the correct direction, and reduces the rpm to a safe range for the blower. The tractor just must have a front 3pt/pto. There are a few aftermarket companies that make front 3pt/pto kits for tractors. Here is one http://www.fronthitch.com


the price for a front hitch is almost as much as just getting a front blower for my kioti or massey GC…so why not just get the front blower setup


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

TPCLandscaping;1717461 said:


> the price for a front hitch is almost as much as just getting a front blower for my kioti or massey GC…so why not just get the front blower setup


That's great when you can get it from the OEM. Actually, Normand makes the front hitch and blower for Kioti. Thumbs Up

In Ben's case, he doesn't have the option from the OEM for his tractor, which is why I gave him the link there where he could get one from the Aftermarket. Once you get out of the compact tractor size, into the larger AG tractors, there are not a lot of OEM front snowblower/hitch options. Most of the front 3pt/pto's you'll see out there on the larger AG tractors like Ben's are a Laforge (Front Hitch) brand.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

IMAGE;1714795 said:


> Ben, Normand has gearboxes available that allow you to put any of their rear facing blowers on the front. The gearboxes reverse the rotation so it spins the correct direction, and reduces the rpm to a safe range for the blower. The tractor just must have a front 3pt/pto. There are a few aftermarket companies that make front 3pt/pto kits for tractors. Here is one http://www.fronthitch.com


Thanks Steve, I did a bit of looking, but never saw a blower that looked as good as the Normand. Glad I went with the set up I have. Thumbs Up


----------

